# New does:)



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I just picked these too does up they are huge compared to my other girls i now have 5 girls


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Pretty girls!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

very nice! we had the same idea for transporting our goats, because that's all we had. it worked well though.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> very nice! we had the same idea for transporting our goats, because that's all we had. it worked well though.


I love this system of transportation!! Its so easy and safe! I tie the crate to the truck too just in case the too girls are so sweet but have really bad foot rot need to get on that asap!


----------



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

What cuties! Do you quarantine your goats when they first arrive? My Ag teacher makes me do so just in case.. Good thing she did last time around though, my doe and some other goats that came from the same place had a nasty respiratory virus that none of the norm farm goats had. Could have been a disaster!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats ! Nice looking girls


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hoof rot? How can you tell?

They are VERY pretty, oxhilldairy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoof rot normally has a foul smell, and when you trim, if you see any black gunk, that's rot, if the hoof wall is separated that's rot, if they start limping that's an indication.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Hoof rot normally has a foul smell, and when you trim, if you see any black gunk, that's rot, if the hoof wall is separated that's rot, if they start limping that's an indication.


Oh, sorry! I didn't see that oxhilldairy said that, I thought someone else was telling them that the goats had hoof rot! I didn't know how you could tell from the pictures.


----------

